# DRI Travel Services, AA Certificates-How Do these work?



## winger (Jul 23, 2013)

I went several rounds with DRI's Travel Services during the past year+ on this;  no one at the 877-DRI-CLUB # yet can explain how these American Airlines (AA) travel certificates work in terms of what 'inventory' they pull from when booking AA flights.  In other words, aside from the the DRI website's listed blackout dates, are these certificates good for any economy seats on any flight as long as there are economy seats available to be sold?  OR are these certificates severely limited in terms of selection (e.g. worse than standard AAdvantage award seat availability) ? 

I cannot see how DRI can expect to 'sell' many of these AA certificates when their reps who process the transactions cannot really explain the in-and-outs of how these certificates work to customers


----------

